# 6" Grizzly surface grinder



## ELHEAD (Feb 8, 2015)

Can someone tell me anything about this tool. Found one on C list no pics , no numbers or detailed description . Price $50.
thanks Dave


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 8, 2015)

I guess if it a complete machine and did not fall off of a truck or something, then for 50 bucks you could hardly go wrong.  It's worth almost that in scrap value.


----------



## ELHEAD (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Jim, I will make a call tomorrow and check it out
Dave


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 9, 2015)

For that kind of money I'd bet on it being a 6" snag grinder.


----------



## ELHEAD (Feb 9, 2015)

Snag grinder? Not familiar with the term, please explain.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 9, 2015)

Snag equals Bench,  A motor on a stand (or not) with a wheel on each end.


----------



## projectnut (Feb 9, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> I guess if it a complete machine and did not fall off of a truck or something, then for 50 bucks you could hardly go wrong.  It's worth almost that in scrap value.



I'd be surprised if it actually was a surface grinder.  I looked for over 2 years to find 6 X 12 surface grinder in decent shape.  I ended up shelling out a lot more than $50.00 when I finally found one that fit the bill.  If it really is a surface grinder and is in reasonable condition it'll be the least expensive one I've ever heard of.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 9, 2015)

projectnut said:


> I'd be surprised if it actually was a surface grinder.  I looked for over 2 years to find 6 X 12 surface grinder in decent shape.  I ended up shelling out a lot more than $50.00 when I finally found one that fit the bill.  If it really is a surface grinder and is in reasonable condition it'll be the least expensive one I've ever heard of.




Agreed.  It does sound a bit strange, and like you I suspect it is not actually a surface grinder.   On the other hand I just bought a 6x18 DoALL hydraulic in pretty good condition for $250 two weeks ago, so there are some crazy deals out there.


----------



## ELHEAD (Feb 9, 2015)

Grizzly G2790 Universal Knife Grinder. Will bring planer (wood) knives up to 20". I can use it. Thanks for the replies.
Dave


----------



## chips&more (Feb 9, 2015)

I have one of those Grizzly grinder things. I think they are worthless for sharpening planer/jointer knifes. You will not get a straight keen edge with it. I would not waste car gas on it, my two cents...Dave


----------

